# Why Your Ratings Are Low



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
4) Know when to shut up and when to be friendly. Some people are not interested in conversations. Their cell phone is enough company for them. Say how is your day going and if they want to talk they will tell you everything you don't even bother to know. Otherwise, they will say fine or ok and shut up their mouth. Then you have to shut up too.
5) Stay away from your phone while driving. Not even Uber or Google Map, because riders don't know if you are texting or checking directions
6) Lower you music for your own hearing only. If they like some music they will tell you to loud it.
7) Stick to generally likeable music or one your grandpa can put up with like Whitney, Jackson, Taylor etc. Stay away from Hard Core Rapp, Country, Heavy Metal etc. If you have to then the volume most be lower than when you are listening in your car alone.
8) Avoid anything whatsoever that will create tension between you and your client
9) Drive carefully-no speeding, weaving in and out of traffic just because the passenger say they are late. Always follow traffic laws
10) Be patient with passengers
11) Always help with luggages. If you have back injury don't be a 6 passenger vehicle Uber Driver because more luggages are involved. Stick to 4 rider cars where you are more likely to get one travelling rider. And if your back injury is too bad to lyft anything, exit the car rather than just pushing a button to unlock the trunck and politely let them know you have back injury. Some will not rate you at all which is better and some will still rate you low because as far as they're concerned your service did not meet their expectation.
After all said and done, not everyone thinks we deserve a 5 Star except when there is an incident where you go above and beyond like saving their lives. I once had a passenger asked to stop at the gas station and said he would give me a 5 Star. He went as far as saying that he generally doesn't give 5 Star except we do something that deserves a 5 Star. In other words, if the gas station stop did not happen, I assume he would not have seen a reason to give 5 Star


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TL;DR
Can I summarize? Always take the path of least resistance.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Black Car said:


> I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
> 1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
> 2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
> 3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
> ...


For someone with 6.5yrs of driving you're still clueless about ratings. So let me educate you... ratings is optional for pax. Even if you do all those things there's no guarantee you'll get a 5star. Even if you kiss their feet or suck their (you know what) there's no guarantee you'll get a 5star. There are many drivers who has higher rating than you and they don't do all those things you mentioned. 


Black Car said:


> I was frustrated an then deactivated.


You were deactivated because you did something stupid thus your bad rating was justified, not because you didn't do all those things you mentioned.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> For someone with 6.5yrs of driving you're still clueless about ratings. So let me educate you... ratings is optional for pax. Even if you do all those things there's no guarantee you'll get a 5star. Even if you kiss their feet or suck their (you know what) there's no guarantee you'll get a 5star. There are many drivers who has higher rating than you and they don't do all those things you mentioned.
> 
> You were deactivated because you did something stupid thus your bad rating was justified, not because you didn't do all those things you mentioned.


There are some good points made by OP. I don't agree with all of it, though.

My rating is 4.94 but it's not because of anything I do. Just clean car, no conversation, no music, no amenities, good driving. That's all there is to it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Black Car said:


> In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.


&#128517;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> &#128517;


Suffocating pax with one's colon is not supported on the Uber platform at this time.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Suffocating pax with one's colon is not supported on the Uber platform at this time.


That's an option on the Grindr app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Horrors of COLON SUFFOCATION !


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Did Uber make him post this thread so he could get his app reactivated? What do my uberpeople think? I am not going to answer that one myself...


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Did Uber make him post this thread so he could get his app reactivated? What you my uberpeople think? I am not going to answer that one myself...


Deactivated as a newbie. If you red carefully, I'm still on with higher than your rating. And I hate Uber Corporation



oleole20 said:


> For someone with 6.5yrs of driving you're still clueless about ratings. So let me educate you... ratings is optional for pax. Even if you do all those things there's no guarantee you'll get a 5star. Even if you kiss their feet or suck their (you know what) there's no guarantee you'll get a 5star. There are many drivers who has higher rating than you and they don't do all those things you mentioned.
> 
> You were deactivated because you did something stupid thus your bad rating was justified, not because you didn't do all those things you mentioned.


Some people here don't understand very well their own native language and that is why they misunderstand basic English


----------



## Black Car (Apr 19, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> Did Uber make him post this thread so he could get his app reactivated? What do my uberpeople think? I am not going to answer that one myself...


I don't work for Uber and don't care about Uber. I drive for Uber and all I care about is my safetry, that of my passengers, as well as my pay check .


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ratings don’t matter. After 6.5 years driving that concept should be clear to you. Ratings are a tool u/l use to manipulate drivers into accepting unprofitable rides. That’s it!

If ratings were intended to help you self improve there’d be an explanation of the specific failure that caused the poor rating.

If you cannot maintain a 4.6+ you deserve to be deactivated and all the advice in the world will not help you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Low ratings are nothing a cologne cleaning wouldn't fix.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Black Car said:


> Deactivated as a newbie. If you red carefully, I'm still on with higher than your rating. And I hate Uber Corporation
> 
> 
> Some people here don't understand very well their own native language and that is why they misunderstand basic English


"red", "on with higher than your rating"............And I am the one lacking basic English skills? You need to study more. Learn what the difference between a noun and verb is. Sentence diagramming will help as well...Once you "red" this, let us know your thoughts...


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Black Car said:


> I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
> 1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
> 2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
> 3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
> ...


 W0W
528 words 2,763 characters
Chatty Cathy Cut your string

https://easywordcount.com/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Black Car said:


> I'm still on with higher than your rating. And I hate Uber Corporation


We do have drivers on these Boards with ratings higher than 4,91. I _ain't_ one of them. My rating average is 4,9 on Uber Taxi and 4,91 on UberX. It is, however, 4,95 on Lyft.



Black Car said:


> Some people here don't understand very well their own native language and that is why they misunderstand basic English





Lute Byrt said:


> "red", "on with higher than your rating"............And I am the one lacking basic English skills? You need to study more. Learn what the difference between a noun and verb is. Sentence diagramming will help as well...Once you "red" this, let us know your thoughts...


Perhaps we should post in Spanish. We do have more than a few _hispanoparlantes_ on this forum. I can not speak Spanish, but, I can decipher it as I speak Italian and studied Latin (Catholic high school). As far as I know, we have only three people who speak Italian on this forum.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Black Car said:


> I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
> 1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
> 2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
> 3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
> ...


In other words you're overly talkative, argumentative and don't use a phone mount. Got it. Tips from the pros.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Colonic debacle aside, I do always appreciate a lesson from a driver with a lower rating than my own. Turns out playing Bark at the Moon on full blast was my Achilles heel.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Black Car said:


> I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
> 1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
> 2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
> 3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
> ...


The post violates rule #4....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> The post violates rule #4....


This post violates rule #8.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Black Car said:


> I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
> 1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
> 2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
> 3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
> ...


Your points are valid, and at the same time irrelevant to myself.
4.79 & proud of it!


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

So basically be their doormat. I'll pass. Good thing I only do delivery.


----------

